# Welchen Schlauch?



## DanielSon (27. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ich stell mir gerade eine Wakü zusammen und bin noch unschlüssig über die Schlauchgröße.

*11/8 *_oder_* 13/10*

Ich kann leider nirgends im Internet ein Vergleichsbild der beiden durchmesser finden, so dass ich vergleichen könnte, welche Größe mir mehr zusagt 
Hat irgendjemand ein Bild oder vielleicht eine Angabe unter der ich mir vorstellen kann?

mfg
danielson

EDIT: Falsches Forum, sorry, bitte löschen.


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

Ich würde eher den 13/10er nehmen


----------



## <BaSh> (27. Juni 2012)

@ElSchwingo Begründung?
Ich würde 11/8 oder 16/10 nehmen. Beide knicken nicht so schnell wie der 13/10 Schlauch.


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte lange Zeit nen 13/10 in Gebrauch, Anschlüsse und Schläuche sind um einiges Billiger.
16/10 hab Ich jetzt und da kamen mir 4m Schlauch und ca. 22 Anschlüße auf fast 200 Euro, mit 13/10 nicht mal die Hälfte.
Und außerdem stand 16/10 nicht zur Auswahl.
11/8 würde Ich deswegen nicht nehmen wegen des kleinen Innendurchmessers.


----------



## <BaSh> (27. Juni 2012)

Ok 4 meter Schlauch sind ca 20 Euro. Aber 180 Euro für 22 Anschlüsse ? Es müssen ja nicht immer Bitspower o.ä. sein.
16/10 ist aber eine gute Alternative zu 13/10 also warum diese nicht aufzeigen?
Und was ändert der "kleine Innendurchmesser" drastisch? Und bitte fang jetzt nicht mit dem Durchfluss an.


----------



## Casper0011 (27. Juni 2012)

ElSchwingo schrieb:


> 11/8 würde Ich deswegen nicht nehmen wegen des kleinen Innendurchmessers.



Ahja ich habe seit 1 1/2 Jahren 11/8er und bin mit dem Knickverhalten mehr als zufrieden.
Und was den kleinen Innendurchmesser angeht störts meine Laing DDC sowas von garnicht die feuert da einfach +90l durch.


----------



## ludscha (27. Juni 2012)

> Ich würde eher den 13/10er nehmen



Das wär der letzte Schlauch den ich nehmen würde   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außer man steht auf Knickschutzfedern 

 11/8 oder 16/10 ist meiner Meinung erste Wahl.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

ludscha schrieb:


> Das wär der letzte Schlauch den ich nehmen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
So wie ich das sehe ist Koolance Schlauch mit 13/10 genug knickgeschützt, oder täusche ich mich da.


----------



## ludscha (27. Juni 2012)

> So wie ich das sehe ist Koolance Schlauch mit 13/10 genug knickgeschützt, oder täusche ich mich da.



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, weiß ich nicht.

Ich hatte vorher nen 13/10er Tygon verbaut, der war nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei, was das knicken anbelangt.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. Juni 2012)

Masterkleer 13/10 hatte ich am Anfang... ist beim ersten Umbau rausgeflogen weil mich das Verlegen genervt hat; und mit Mainboard-Kühlern wollte ich mir das dann nicht mehr antun.
Dann auf 16/10 mit PS-Tüllen umgestiegen... Knickverhalten ist sehr gut, aber nervig zu verarbeiten: geht stramm auf die Tüllen und noch strammer wieder runter 
Jetzt hab ich 11/8 mit Schraubis und das ist für mich das beste. Knickverhalten nicht schlechter als beim 16/10er; aber viel angenehmer zu verbasteln durch die Schraubanschlüsse.

Thema "Durchfluss":
Völlig Wumpe; kleinerer Innendurchmesser bedeutet etwas schlechteren Drchfluss. Und oh Wunder: die Kühlleistung bleibt trotzdem erhalten 

Thema "Preis":
Ich denke, dass sich 13/10 mit Schraubis, 16/10 mit PS-Tüllen oder 11/8 mit Schraubis preislich in so geringem Maße unterscheiden, dass man das getrost unter den Tisch fallen lassen kann. Es sei denn man packt sich irgendwelche teuren Anschlüsse (Bitspower, Alphacool oder so) in den Warenkorb. Die gibts aber für jede Größe, somit also auch kein Argument.

Thema "Optik":
Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was er mag. 13/10 hat mir am besten gefallen (nicht zu dick und nicht zu dünn); 16/10 war mir zu wuchtig in meinem Midi-Tower und 11/8 gefällt mir immer besser (ist halt eher dezenter und etwas filigraner, ohne in einem Midi-Tower wie Spaghettis auszusehen).

Thema "Verlegen bzw. Knicksicherheit":
11/8 = 16/10
Und beides deutlich angenehmer als 13/10
-> so zumindest meine Erfahrungen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

Wird da eigentlich noch weiter geforscht, oder kann man das Knickverhalten nicht mehr optimieren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2012)

Ohne Strukturen in den Schlauch einzubringen sollte sich da bei gleichbleibenden Abmessungen nichts ändern lassen (wie soll ein Schlauch in Längsrichtung leicht verformbar, aber in Querrichtung ein starrer Kreis sein, wenn er aus homogenen Material besteht?) und ich wüsste auch nicht, wer daran forschen sollte. 99% der Nutzer von Schläuchen haben keinen Bedarf nach Radien weniger cm.

Ansonsten:

Ein Thread reicht ja wohl.


----------

